# Emergency! starts on MeTV on 9/3



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

This looks like it could be a good show.


----------



## BEP (Feb 28, 2002)

It is an excellent show. Obviously dated, but was the first true-to-life shows about the fire department. It aired on Saturday nights around the mid '70's, and I was there every night.

It got me into my current profession.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

BEP said:


> It is an excellent show. Obviously dated, but was the first true-to-life shows about the fire department. It aired on Saturday nights around the mid '70's, and I was there every night.
> 
> It got me into my current profession.


What? "Rescue 8" wasn't true to life?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

This was my younger brother's favorite show growing up. He was too little to say the name of the show but would say "UH-UN-UH-UN" (the alarm sound at the station when a call came in ) is coming on!". I should get him a signed picture of Randolph Mantooth for his birthday as a goof.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

BEP said:


> It is an excellent show. Obviously dated, but was the first true-to-life shows about the fire department. It aired on Saturday nights around the mid '70's, and I was there every night.
> 
> It got me into my current profession.


"True to life?" It's Jack Webb.

I'd watch just to see Bobby Troup and Julie London. Too bad they didn't do Jazz.

Jack Webb loved Jazz. http://www.amazon.com/Pete-Kellys-B...1346598901&sr=1-1&keywords=pete+kelly's+blues

Trivia: Bobby Troup wrote "Get Your Kicks on Route 66."

I forgot that Julie London was Jack Webb's ex-wife.

Kevin Tighe got real movie roles, like in Eight Men Out.

And once again, MeTV is blacked out on UVerse.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hell yeah!!!


This show was teh awesome. I loved it.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Start an IV D5W with Ringers Lactate. Squad 51 10-4 KMG 365:up:


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Been watching Adam 12 last couple of weeks on antenna TV, all of Webb's shows are great. If you have never seen He Walked By Night watch it (is where Webb got idea for Dragnet) great movie.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Start an IV D5W with Ringers Lactate. Squad 51 10-4 KMG 365:up:


Was there ever a case where they didn't do that?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh my. I loved this show so much as a kid. I think my parents even still have the game!


Alas, I don't think we get metv on directtv.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh my. I loved this show so much as a kid. I think my parents even still have the game!
> 
> Alas, I don't think we get metv on directtv.


Yeah.MeTV tends to be on a local sub-channel and DirecTV doesn't usually carry those.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

We get MeTV on two local channels and one is a main channel, not a sub-channel, so DirecTV carries it.

Emergency was my favorite show as a kid. I learned the days of the week so I would know what day it was on. Thankfully it was on Saturday or my mother wouldn't have let me stay up to watch it.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I loved this show. I want Me-TV but it is not available here.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

ooh thanks for the heads up i loved that show as a teenager!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I was a bit peeved that they started with episode 4.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They started with episode 2 here, according to IMDB - the botulism episode.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> They started with episode 2 here, according to IMDB - the botulism episode.


That's because IMDB treats the 2-hour pilot as episode 0.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They didn't show the pilot or the first episode. They did show them when it was on TV Land a few years ago.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Kablemodem said:


> They didn't show the pilot or the first episode. They did show them when it was on TV Land a few years ago.


Generally, the 2 hour pilot ("The Wedsworth-Townsend Act") of Emergency! is not included in syndication for some reason. At the beginning of season 5, Johnny and Roy do a retrospective of the start of the paramedic program which is the pilot. Even these 2 episodes are hit and miss in syndication.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Generic said:


> Generally, the 2 hour pilot ("The Wedsworth-Townsend Act") of Emergency! is not included in syndication for some reason. At the beginning of season 5, Johnny and Roy do a retrospective of the start of the paramedic program which is the pilot. Even these 2 episodes are hit and miss in syndication.


Retro tv showed it when they had Emergency.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Hell yeah!!!
> 
> This show was teh awesome. I loved it.


I loved that show so much as a kid, I'm surprised I'm not a paramedic...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

rent 'em on DVD (have no idea if it's on DVD).. You're likely missing at least 5-10 minutes of every episode in reruns.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BEP said:


> It is an excellent show. Obviously dated, but was the first true-to-life shows about the fire department. It aired on Saturday nights around the mid '70's, and I was there every night.
> 
> It got me into my current profession.


It aired from 1972 to 1979. We used to watch it every week, although I could have sworn it was initially on Sunday nights.

Edit. It looks like it's last two years in 78 and 79 it had six movies of the week. The series was cancelled in 1977. I just remember that was one of my favorite shows in the 70's Along with the Six Million Dollar Man and Adam-12.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Good show, worth watching.


----------

